
Write Code for GCC in RTL with _RTL keyword. - kazinator
https://gcc.gnu.org/git/?p=gcc.git;a=blob;f=gcc/testsuite/gcc.dg/rtl/x86_64/final.c
======
kazinator
RTL representation:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gccint/RTL.html#RTL](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gccint/RTL.html#RTL)

_RTL is evidently new in GCC 7, intended for testing:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gccint/RTL-Tests.html#RTL-
Tes...](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gccint/RTL-Tests.html#RTL-Tests)

